# Operating System Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules -  Please read the rules of the forum.

Windows 10 -  Discussion of Microsoft's newest operating system.

How To Install an OS Off of a Flash Drive -  Guide on how to install an operating system using a flash drive.

How To Speed Up Windows -  Techniques on how to speed up windows to get the best performance.

How to Install Multiple Operating Systems -  Guide on how to multiboot 2 or more operating systems.

Windows Stop Error Tech Guide -  Information to help you determine the cause of a stop code or bluescreen.

How to manually Install Windows 10 -  Tutorial for manually upgrading to Windows 10 using Microsoft's Media Creation Tool.


----------

